# FF/FT Shrimp food & Marine Invert food



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have by donation/free/trade some food I am no longer using. (Purchased in June/July) 
(will trade for flake food for guppies/livebearers)

Kent Marine MicroVert Liquid - 473mL Bottle - Over 400mL Remaining 
By Donation....









Fluval Shrimp Granules - 35g Package - Used roughly 5-10g(maybe)
Pending....









P/U in North Van

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Update with expiry dates:

Hikari : Dec/11/2012 (purchased in august)

Fluval : 08/2013

Kent : 25/oct/2014

Thanks for looking!

Hopefully someone can use these....


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hikari shrimp cuisine FREE to anyone who can use it - expires in 10 days...
At least 8g left


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Update:
Removed Hikari shrimp cuisine due to expiry date so close.

If anyone wants it it is still available.

Prices are OBO.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I would take the fluval shrimp granules and the hikari shrimp cuisine but i wont b in the area till Dec. 12th for the VAHS meeting. Do u go there by any chance?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

pm sent....
your pm's full.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Food still available....

Hoping someone can use the MicroVert - over 400mL left - stored in cool temps.
(Dropped Prices again)
...........


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Now free/donation/trade

................................


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

gggrrr if i was closer


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

If only I wasn't working on the 12th.......


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Still available...... by donation........


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Still available...............


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Still available...............


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Still available - will throw in a 1/2 full bottle (60mL) of fluval shrimp safe dechlorinator for free...................


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

PM sent~
I should be able to pick up tomorrow~


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

PM Replied....


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

MicroVert Still Available....................
Shrimp Food Pending.............


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Closed ad due to lack of interest


----------

